# Samsung Syncmaster 226BW vs T220



## E-ware (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir bald einen 22" Monitor kaufen aber ich bin nicht genau sicher 
welchen ich nehmen soll.
Viele haben ja den 226BW aber ist die Bildqualität vom T220 nicht besser?
Lohnt sich der aufpreis...?

Oder könnt ihr mir noch einen ganz anderen empfehlen?
Der Preis sollte aber noch unter 300 € liegen, optimal wären so ca. 250 €

Ich wär dankbar für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Overlocked (7. Juli 2008)

Ich nutze den 226 BW- ich kann nur sagen, dass es ein klasse Monitor ist, super Kontraste und super Helligkeit und vor allem keine Schlieren beim Spielen- alles TOP. Von mir gibt es hierfür eine klar Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## f3rr1s (7. Juli 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich nutze den 226 BW- ich kann nur sagen, dass es ein klasse Monitor ist, super Kontraste und super Helligkeit und vor allem keine Schlieren beim Spielen- alles TOP. Von mir gibt es hierfür eine klar Kaufempfehlung.



Habe den selben und mein Bruder auch der 226bw ist TOP


----------



## GoZoU (8. Juli 2008)

Ich habe den 226CW und bin auch voll zufrieden mit dem Teil 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Overlocked (8. Juli 2008)

Ich habe hier einen kleinen Bericht über das Ding geschrieben: LINK


----------



## cRuS4dEr (8. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze ebenfalls den 226 BW, der ist echt klasse und gar nichtmal mehr so teuer


----------



## E-ware (8. Juli 2008)

Jo Leute,

das was ihr hier schreibt hab ich auch schon 100x gelesen. 
Trotzdem danke aber kann mir keiner sagen ob sich der T220 lohnt?


----------



## B1tchkilla (13. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ich sage trotzdem noch was zum 226BW: Ich finde ihn zum Zocken etc. super, aber beim Arbeiten nutze ich doch lieber nen anderen. Also wenn Du ein Fanatiker bei der Bildquali bist, ist Dein Versuch, Dich hier zu informieren sicher nicht sinnlos


----------



## Ecle (13. Juli 2008)

Hab den 226BW nun seit 2Tagen. Echt Super ding.
Alles ist viel schärfer nun mit Digital Eingang. (bin von Röhre umgestiegen).
Kontrast Helligkeit alles super. Man muss ihn schon noch ein bisschen kalibrieren bis man zufrieden sein kann aber dann is wirklich ausgezeichnet.
Das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört ist die Blickwinkel Abhängigkeit und dass das Bild nach oben hin dunkler wird. Aber das ist wohl typisch für TN Panels.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juli 2008)

ich kann mich allen vor redner nur anschliessen, hab auch seid 2 monaten den 226bw und bin hoch zu frieden, an bild quali ist auch gar nichts aus zu setzen!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Juli 2008)

hm, also ich finde die bildqualität von samsungs 225/226er tft's eher bescheiden.


----------



## rl-master (28. Juli 2008)

Kauf dir lieber den T220!!! 
Die Bildqualität ist noch einmal deutlich besser... (mein Kumpel hat nen 226cw)
Ich hab den T220 jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen und alles ist perfekt!


----------



## goliath (2. August 2008)

Und wie sehen die Erfahrungen mit dem T220 aus ???

Ich interessiere mich auch brennend dafür 

Kannst du mal evtl. höheraufgelöste Pics von dem Design online stellen ???
(gerade von diesem rötlichen Farbverlauf)

Danke !


----------



## E-ware (2. August 2008)

Jo leute,

Ich sitze grade vor meinem neuen Samsung Syncmaster T220. 
Das Teil ist einfach nur geil (vom Design her und Bildqualität...)
Er lässt sich gut bedienen und ist auch superschnell aufzubauen.

Ich könnte ihn durchweg empfelen, wenn da nicht diese eine sache wäre:

Der Sockel für den Monitor ist dermaßen "billig", sodass der Bildschirm sogar an zu wackeln anfängt wenn man etwas mit der Tastatur schreibt.

Das ist das einzige was leider nicht so toll ist an dem T220.
Aber wen das nicht stören sollte, der wird sehr zufrieden sein..

Doch es gibt eine Notlösung für den Wackelpudding^^ (siehe Bild im Anhang). Aber auf dauer is das nicht umbedingt sehr schön (und der Monitor hat immerhin 270€ gekostet). Naja seht selbst.


----------



## goliath (5. August 2008)

E-ware schrieb:


> Jo leute,
> 
> Ich sitze grade vor meinem neuen Samsung Syncmaster T220.
> Das Teil ist einfach nur geil (vom Design her und Bildqualität...)
> ...



Hmm das kann doch nicht richtig sein oder ????

Wäre für mich ein Rücksendungsgrund ???

Haste schonmal Samsung kontaktiert deswegen ?


----------



## unhurt (6. August 2008)

Wie ist denn der *Samsung SyncMaster 2243BW* ?


----------



## Janny (19. Dezember 2008)

E-ware schrieb:


> Jo leute,
> 
> Ich sitze grade vor meinem neuen Samsung Syncmaster T220.
> Das Teil ist einfach nur geil (vom Design her und Bildqualität...)
> ...



ja, da kann ja ehrlich irgendwas nicht stimmen, das darf ja nicht sein, würde ich gleich zurück schicken, und nen Neuen haben wollen..


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt einen 22zoll Samsung 226BW möchte mir einen 24zoll laufen welchen empfehlt ihr mir da?


----------

